# DIY Cube Tank



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello to all:

Having recently joined this forum and read many great articles on a range of topics related to planted aquaria, I've decided to embark on the journey of building my very own cube tank, or die trying to

My first and main reason in wanting to build a cube tank is inspired by ryuken168's post on his DIY hood with cd racks as well as his selling of some really cool looking cube tanks. These are rim-less and very attractive. Personally, I am just tired and fed up with most of the tank choices available to us in the States. Most, if not all are framed with those unsightly rims either on top, bottom, or both. In my own opinion, I think this really makes the overall layout unattractive and out of sync. Therefore, I've decided to build one myself, much like the tanks we somtimes see from Asia, including many of Mr.Amano's.

At this point I am still on the drawing board as that is where I get to transfer my mental image onto an actual reality, albeit this transference isn't always 100% accurate Basically, I want to build an all-glass tank that is no larger than 10-gal, and is equal dimension on all sides. This is also my very first DIY tank so I want to try to make it as simple as possible. Economics is another issue as well; everything including glass, filter, light, etc...should be under $100. So this will be another challenge; one that I am willing to take on. So now I need your helps.

Few questions lurk at this time. What type/brand of glass should I use? What is the optimum, safe thickness of the glass?(Xema posted her tank in Aquabotanic a while ago with some info) Acrylic vs. glass; which is more doable given my situation? Silant choices; silicone vs. Marine Goop?

Any input greatly appreciated! If everything does work out then I will be more than willing to take step by step photos to show the progress. 
Thanks so much 

Paul

[/b]


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Cube tank*

Welcome Paul to APC,

I do remember you from AB.
Thanks for checking out my DIY project. Now to the question of a true Amano cube tank. 
The Amano style cube tank is not only trimless but also seamless in design. It's a one piece molded acrylic plastic cube with a open top.
The closes thing to that is a acrylic cube tank producted by www.glasscages.com which was design by my friend Shue also looking for a low cost cube tank.
They use 2 pieces to form the cube. The first piece is the bottom square and the 2nd piece heated to form the 4 sides w/ one seam corner. The 2 piece is bound to together by acrylic glue.
They do look a little homemade to me. I will post some picture of the 2 they made for my friend in a few days.

The small A-Life cube I have is 3 x thicker then a regular 10 gal tank. The thicker the glass the more quality it looks.
For this project talk to your local glass or plastic shop and see what they can do for you.

Ken


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Amano sometimes uses his Cube Garden aquarium. It is made from one seamless, trimless piece of optically clear glass. They are incredibly expensive but very beautiful.

When I was importing them, I purchased the smallest Cube Garden for $250, I think. It was something like 6"x6".


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ken, I am the one who needs to say thank you for all the inspiration and innovation! I have been reading and re-reading your posts just so I can get all the info into my head cus I'm sucha slow learner and memorizer Yes, the seamless and frameless design is what I am trying to go after. Now with the tank material I might just go after the glass choice, since I think the acrylic would require more skill; something which I lack right now. But I would definitely love to check out your friends' design!


Art, that is pure nuts, man! $250 for 6X6??? Oh my god! You gotta be either too rich or too generous, hehe But still, it never hurts to immerse oneself in some indulgence once in a while

Thanks, guys!

Paul


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Acrylic cube tank*

Paul,

Here are the two cube tanks from glasscages. The small one is 8"x8"x7" and the larger one is 12"x12"x12". Each tank is made of two piece 3/16" thick acrylic so there is one seam on one of the 4 sides.
The only problem is acrylic scratch very easy.

In the picture they are both filled with water.









Ken


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul,

Certainly not too rich!  We needed to show off the Cube Garden in our trade shows so the company bought it. I agree, the prices were outrageous.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been working on this kind of thing myself, and have been working up models with the SketchUp application. Perahps between the two of us, we could virtually work out some plans. Would not mind sharing the work load a bit! You can PM me if you like. I should be able to model just about anything (within reason).


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I am confused. I cannot find the acrylic cube that looks like your ken. It must be one iwthout a picture. is there somewhere on the page that shows the tank so you know what your buying?


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

Under enclosures it's listed under Acrylic cubes with no pictures.

Art, I'm working on getting the molded cube from Asia at a very low cost and I'm waiting for the sample to arrive.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Ken, what sizes are you looking at on those molded cubes? assuming quality is good, what are the anticipated prices?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey guys, thank you all so much for the feedback! Lately I've been having a lot of personal issues to deal with so haven't had the chance to really dive into this project. However, as of now I am pretty much sure I will use glass as my tank material as it is more readily available in my area. Acrylic will be an excellent next-level project in the future, though 

Right now I just need to go and get the materials. I will also build my own stand, much similar to what Xema did. I learned so much from all you people. So just wanna say thanks once again. I will definitely post the tank's progress in the following months.

BTW, has anyone ever used Marine Goop to seal tanks? I have it and it says it is waterproof. So could I possibly use this to glue the glasses?

Paul


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Reviving this one.

Paul, if it's acrylic, use Weld-on products for acrylic. I would recommend Weld-on #4.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Art, thanks so much I am currently 'downsizing' my tanks so the DIY project will have to wait. The sad thing is, I am actually putting up several tanks and leaving only three! Good thing is I will now be able to concentrate solely on these 3, and aquascape them really well....or so I hope! You guys are all my inspirations

Paul


----------

